# Fishing



## Dustin (Jun 19, 2003)

I will be camping at apache pier June 29- july 6. I would like to know if the fishing on the pier there is good and if the fishing in the surf is good.If so what should I use.
Thanks
Dustin


----------



## slimmeans (Jun 23, 2003)

*nonthin for me-*

wuzz up dustin..

i was just in myrtle beach fishing off of cherry grove pier,and i didnt see a whole bunch of anything hitting.i talked to a guy who had caught a 3lb pompano,and a few small whiteing,but i didnt do any good my self.im going back down wedensday,and i hope to do better.maybe the luck will change by the time you get down there-


----------

